# Jersey Milk or Gold Top Milk or Whole Milk in Yorkshire puddings



## MV Owner (Oct 2, 2017)

Dear All,

Soon I will be cooking Fore rib of beef for 6 people and with it I will be cooking Yorkshire Puddings.

Gordon Ramsay and Jaimie Oliver and many others online say to use Whole Milk for use as one of the main ingredients.

I  would like thoughts on whether the Yorkshire puddings would benefit  from Jersey Milk or Gold Top Milk (both considerably thicker than whole  milk).

Of course, I would have to add more water to Jersey Milk or Gold  Top Milk than with the standard Whole milk (to get the consistency  required for the Yorkshires to rise) but I am wondering whether they  would taste better (ie will the thicker Jersey Milk or or Gold Top Milk  when watered down to a Whole milk thickness taste better than standard  Whole milk????

It may be a silly question but I thought I would ask!!

Cheers




MV


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 2, 2017)

Normally I like anything with a higher fat content. But for something like Yorkshire Pudding, where, presumably, you're also adding suet or lard, it probably isn't going to make a whole lot of difference.

But that's only a guess.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 3, 2017)

No lard in yorkies pudding, it more like pop overs and not at all as pudding.  Mine didnt rise when I used jersey, but  work perfectly with  whole.  For me it became more  custard then yorkies, which was bit upsetting because I did this during the" snow chaos" of  Dec 2009 - 2010 Jan and I couldn't get any other milk and I wanted to impress my then fiance, he is my husband now.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 3, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> No lard in yorkies pudding, it more like pop overs and not at all as pudding.  Mine didnt rise when I used jersey, but  work perfectly with  whole.  For me it became more  custard then yorkies, which was bit upsetting because I did this during the" snow chaos" of  Dec 2009 - 2010 Jan and I couldn't get any other milk and I wanted to impress my then fiance, he is my husband now.


I know exactly what Yorkshire Puddings are. I've made them many times, and have seen recipes that call for beef drippings, tallow, lard, goose/duck fat, butter, and even vegetable oil. 

As for Jersey milk, it has a higher butterfat content than Holstein, which is the breed most commonly used for milk production (I spent a few summers working on dairy farms when I was a teenager). The higher fat content could very well be the reason the puds failed to rise.

I don't have any personal experience with gold top milk.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

MV Owner said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Soon I will be cooking Fore rib of beef for 6 people and with it I will be cooking Yorkshire Puddings.
> 
> ...


Purely my view but I would think Jersey milk would be a bit rich for Yorkshires. My mother used ordinary milk and water mixed and on the rare occasions I make it I use semi-skimmed on it's own but that's because I use semi-skilled (as my Dad used to call it) for mostly everything else.

I like Jersey milk for custard (as in Bird's Custard Powder custard) and in quiches, and other things with "proper" custard in them where richness is essential.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I know exactly what Yorkshire Puddings are. I've made them many times, and have seen recipes that call for beef drippings, tallow, lard, goose/duck fat, butter, and even vegetable oil.
> 
> As for Jersey milk, it has a higher butterfat content than Holstein, which is the breed most commonly used for milk production (I spent a few summers working on dairy farms when I was a teenager). The higher fat content could very well be the reason the puds failed to rise.
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with gold top milk.


The fat is for greasing the tin for cooking the Yorkshires. You don't actually use tallow in cooking do you? In UK that's used for making cheap candles and sometimes soap!!!

Incidentally "gold top" milk is Channel Islands (ie Jersey and Guernsey) milk - because when it comes in glass bottles it has a gold top rather than the silver one for full cream ordinary milk.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 5, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> The fat is for greasing the tin for cooking the Yorkshires. You don't actually use tallow in cooking do you? In UK that's used for making cheap candles and sometimes soap!!!


Tallow is rendered beef fat. It's the cow equivalent of lard. Of course you can use it for cooking!

Up until the 1990s, it was commonly used for deep frying in restaurants. I have a jar in my fridge I use for cooking pan-seared beef steaks. In my opinion, it makes the best tasting steaks.


----------



## MV Owner (Oct 7, 2017)

thanks guys, After your very helpful advice I am going to go for whole milk


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2017)

Tallow comes in edible and non-edible versions. The non-edible versions can be used for making candles, soap, lubricants, biodiesel, etc. The industrial versions can come from animals that died from disease or old age or other unsavoury carcasses.


----------

